# 6 اسطوانات لتعليم التصميم الميكانيكى



## أحمد دعبس (7 يوليو 2012)

*أخوانى فى الله

احضرت لكم 6 اسطوانات لتعليم التصميم الميكانيكى

وهى عبارة عن مجموعة فيديوهات حجمها بعد الفك حوالى 2.5 جيجا 
للأستاذ الدكتور محمد عمر موسى
قسم هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى - جامعة المنيا**

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp29oFdEDi3ahfOmdstmqzpHhGSAIJcfy
*​


----------



## eagle arrow (7 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ايديك يا حج


----------



## أحمد دعبس (7 يوليو 2012)

eagle arrow قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا حج



*الله يسلمك*​


----------



## obied allah (17 يوليو 2012)

والله الدكتور ده فظيع وشرفت بان اكون تلميذه وحضرت هذه المحاضرات تحت يديه


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 يوليو 2012)

obied allah قال:


> والله الدكتور ده فظيع وشرفت بان اكون تلميذه وحضرت هذه المحاضرات تحت يديه



*
جزاه الله عنا خيراً*

​


----------



## ا ب ج د (1 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (1 أغسطس 2012)

*


ا ب ج د قال:



ممكن رابط اخر

أنقر للتوسيع...



اعذرنى اخى صعب ان ارفعهم على موقع اخر
والجمبو فييل موقع جميل جربه وسيعجبك إن شاء الله
*​


----------



## senuors (18 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي عالمجهود برجاء مراجعة روابط التحميل ومحاولة ايجاد روابط بديلة 
الموضوع جد حيوي ومفيد جدا 
وتسلم ايدك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 أغسطس 2012)

senuors قال:


> مشكور اخي عالمجهود برجاء مراجعة روابط التحميل ومحاولة ايجاد روابط بديلة الموضوع جد حيوي ومفيد جدا وتسلم ايدك




تفضل أخى
قم بالدخول فى هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338408.html
​


----------



## أسامة يحى (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*File Not Found or Deleted / Disabled due to inactivity or DMCA*
يبدو ان الملفات قد حذفت اخي الكريم
ارجو الافادة


----------



## rambomenaa (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا صديقى


----------



## mechanic power (5 يناير 2013)

*File Not Found or Deleted / Disabled due to inactivity or DMCA*
يرجى رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 يناير 2013)

mechanic power قال:


> *File Not Found or Deleted / Disabled due to inactivity or DMCA*
> يرجى رفع الملفات مرة اخرى
> جزاك الله خيرا"



*تفضل بالدخول هنا 
‫محاضرات فى التصميم الميكانيكى‬‎ - YouTube
*​


----------



## spaceman (17 فبراير 2013)

الليناكات لا تعمل 

ارجو اعادة رفعها على سيرفر اخر 

شكرا


----------



## sheva7 (8 مارس 2013)

ارجوكم يا جماعة اعادة رفع المحاضرات لانها اتحذفت من اليوتيوب وانا محتاجها ضروري جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## shayban (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكماخي هذه الاسطوانات مفيدة جدا وخاصة لكونها باللغة العربيةلكن الروابط محذوفة ارجو اعادة النضر في رفع الملفات على روابط اخرى حتى يستفاد الكل منها ونشكرك على تعبك ومجهودك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## engineer (11 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 أغسطس 2013)

engineer قال:


> مغلق لتلف الروابط



*تم إ*عادة تصحيح الروابط
وفتح الموضوع بعد إذن الإدارة​


----------



## الدويري (22 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل..
اذا كان ممكن رفع رابط تورنت للملفات لتحميلها..


----------



## أحمد دعبس (22 أغسطس 2013)

الدويري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل..
> اذا كان ممكن رفع رابط تورنت للملفات لتحميلها..



*معذرة أخى فرفعهم توررنت صعب بالنسبة لى*
​


----------



## senuors (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

